# Czech Banknotes Withdrawn.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

For those who may not be aware the 20Kcr & 50 Kcr banknotes have been withdrawn from service and are no longer legal tender.

Having money left over from our 2009 trip I thought I was well prepared to buy the Vignette at the Czech border. But I was mistaken and had to hand over another 100 Kcr note.

Further reading at.........

http://www.leftovercurrency.com/banknotes/czech-republic/czech-koruna.php


----------

